# Best "value priced" 1911



## Dudley Skaggs (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a Para Ordnance P-14-45, all black, adjustable sights and LDA trigger. I would like to ask a few questions.
1. What model is it? I can find a fixed sight version and an adj sight with a flared grip base (mine does not have this). But nothing identical.
2. It is a great gun both accurate and easy to shoot but it is showing its age. I am considering either refinishing or replacing it.
3. But since I do not know what model it is or what it is worth I am not sure what to do.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If you like a lot keep it and add another to your collection. You can never have to many 1911s


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Dudley Skaggs said:


> I have a Para Ordnance P-14-45, all black, adjustable sights and LDA trigger. I would like to ask a few questions.
> 1. What model is it? I can find a fixed sight version and an adj sight with a flared grip base (mine does not have this). But nothing identical.
> 2. It is a great gun both accurate and easy to shoot but it is showing its age. I am considering either refinishing or replacing it.
> 3. But since I do not know what model it is or what it is worth I am not sure what to do.


Enjoy your BEST VALUE PRICED 1911


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

tony pasley said:


> If you like a lot keep it and add another to your collection. You can never have to many 1911s


+1


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

No one says you can only have just "a" 1911


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Dudley Skaggs said:


> I have a Para Ordnance P-14-45, all black, adjustable sights and LDA trigger. I would like to ask a few questions.
> 1. What model is it? I can find a fixed sight version and an adj sight with a flared grip base (mine does not have this). But nothing identical.
> 2. It is a great gun both accurate and easy to shoot but it is showing its age. I am considering either refinishing or replacing it.
> 3. But since I do not know what model it is or what it is worth I am not sure what to do.


Personally, I would be hanging on to the Para.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I guess anything under $1,000 would be considered value priced.
I paid $699 for my Kimber Custom II. The original price was $799 but it was on sale.
I paid $679 for my Springfield 1911 Mil Spec. That was also the sale price but I don't recall the original price.
I paid $879 for my Kimber Ultra Carry II. The little guy cost more than the full size.
I consider all of these to be excellent guns for the money.

Colt's website currently has a couple of 1911s that I'm very interested in. 
Government Model in blued finish for $799.
1911 Classic in blued finish for $899.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Go look at an Auto Ordnance, if you want a regular type of .45 Auto.









https://www.auto-ordnance.com/auto-ordnance-1911-pistol/#

You may have to order it from a gun dealer, I saw a used one and the price was too high.
Buds has a new Auto Ord, with GI Specs for a little over $500. That is a good gun and a good price.

https://www.budsgunshop.com/search.php/q/auto ordnance 1911

PS: The Para Ordnance is not a value priced gun, it is a premium one. It is a keeper.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

This is a picture of an EAA polymer frame 1911, and it is almost surely a good gun, even if it is unorthodox. EAA is a good company and this gun is low cost to boot. It is about $450.

Look at this article .
https://www.shootingillustrated.com...wsletter&utm_medium=insider&utm_campaign=1019


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

That Auto Ordnance 1911 looks like a good choice, BigHead. It looks just like my Colt 1991 and my Springfield Armory 1911. I've always liked the bare bones GI style 1911s.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You can also look at Rock Island they make a good basic GI 1911a1


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I recently watched a Hickok45 video featuring the Rock Island 1911. 
The gun performed and functioned very well. I've seen them several places online for under $500.
It is definitely a good choice.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have had one over 10 years and only had mag. problems.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I've seen variations of this quote in a few different places...
"A good pistol is not always the most expensive one, it's a highly functional pistol that comes at a fair price."
Makes sense to me.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Colt, Springfield, Kimber. Citadel, Rock Island, Taurus aren't in the same class.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have the first three (or at least I will have when I pick up my Springfield on the 19th).


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Earlier today I watched a Hickok45 video featuring a $400 1911 made in the Philippines. He was very satisfied with the way it shot and when he took it apart he couldn't find any signs of poor craftsmanship. The only negatives were that it had a tendency to shoot low and it had a heavy trigger. At that low price you could afford a few extra bucks to fix those two problems.
The gun was made by Shooters Arms Manufacturing and imported by ATI and seems to be on the same level with the Rock Island Armory 1911s. I believe the RIAs are about the same price.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

I own a Remington R1. I paid $550 (If I remember). The 7 round mags It came with didn't operate very well...I would get FTF issues. I switched to 8 round Wilson Combat mags and have not had 1 hiccup since. Literally. Maybe 1000 rounds later. I have enjoyed thw gun immensely...and other than my Mark IV 22/45 it is my most accurate shooter. One issue i have is hammer bite. My large hands would like a longer grip


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Stephen Bachiler said:


> I own a Remington R1. I paid $550 (If I remember). The 7 round mags It came with didn't operate very well...I would get FTF issues. I switched to 8 round Wilson Combat mags and have not had 1 hiccup since. Literally. Maybe 1000 rounds later. I have enjoyed thw gun immensely...and other than my Mark IV 22/45 it is my most accurate shooter. One issue i have is hammer bite. My large hands would like a longer grip


Congrats on a reliable handgun.


----------



## Stephen Bachiler (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow. That is very nice of you to post this video for me. I think option #2 might work for me. I will start looking into this! I will most likely try to do it myself as I enjoy this type of work


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Stephen Bachiler said:


> Wow. That is very nice of you to post this video for me. I think option #2 might work for me. I will start looking into this! I will most likely try to do it myself as I enjoy this type of work


Good luck, sometimes you can grind down the hammer that's already on the gun itself. 
Just be sure it's hammer bite and not the slide.


----------

